# Do warm feet = happy bird?



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay so maybe this question is a little weird but I noted one evening as I was lounging around my house with Ryley and Chickin on my shoulder that the longer they are sitting with me, and preen themselves and my hair.... their feet start to get warmer than usual. A friend of mine told me that means that they are happy. Is there any truth to that? lol

thanks!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

i have heard that as well and it seems to be true with Chico but maybe i'm transferring warmth from my skin thru his feet....Sue? any help?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

the commonsense in me says they are absorbing warmth from ur skin....as for the happy...i think for the most part all our birds are happy when on us and feeling the love!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've heard conflicting stories about that. I think it mostly just depends on what they've been standing on. I don't think you can judge a mood by foot temp. A happy 'tiel will preen give a shake even wag it's tail. If your bird does these things on you...you should be honored that you are a trusted friend.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

oh yes... I get preened, my earings are polished, my eyelashes groomed... Ryley ALWAYS checks to make sure that I dont need a manicure.... Chickin takes the lint off my shoulder, and cuddles my ear....

and they both preen and stretch and make this scratchy noise with their beaks the whole time they are sitting on me. Oh, and I cannot... I mean CANNOT answer the phone when they are sitting on me, or they both attack the phone. Humph..... strange birds. LOL:wacko:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That scratchy noise thing is the ultimate in happy bird language (eyes closed beaks grinding). You must make them very happy!


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

hummmm.... well its good to know that they love me.... but that noise when they are right up by my ear, sounds like nails on a chalkboard. good to know they love me though!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> That scratchy noise thing is the ultimate in happy bird language (eyes closed beaks grinding). You must make them very happy!


I didn't know that! I guess I'm not doing so bad with Harley then. He does that when we sit to watch tv together. I thought it was just a sleepy thing!:blush:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's an ultimate comfort thing. If he wasn't very comfortable and totally trusting of you it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> It's an ultimate comfort thing. If he wasn't very comfortable and totally trusting of you it wouldn't happen.


Well all be a monkey's uncle! I was beginning to think Harley hated everyone! Maybe he does like me a little bit!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes he does! But don't let on that I told you that. I'm sure he doesn't want to ruin him rep.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Yes he does! But don't let on that I told you that. I'm sure he doesn't want to ruin him rep.


Lol! No worries there! I'm happy just to get a few whistles out of him. It's as social as he gets! He seems quite curious about Snuckums though, maybe he will make friends eventually!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure he will.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I went to get Charlie and Twix out of the cage this morning and their feet were really really warm. They had been sitting on the perch.. I was thinking wow, are you hot, or what.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I notice mine have warm feet if they are coming off of a wooden perch but cold if they are coming out of the water dish...go figure.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When Spike has cold feet I will sit him on my shoulder, if Iam wearing my house coat his feet will warm up really quick. Spike has never attacked a phone but once when I was on it too long doing a survey, he got jealous and started talking really loud. At the end of the survey the lady said and one more thing I just love your bird and I said me too


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Warm feet are generally a good sign that they're feeling well. Hot (when they weren't snuggled up) ussually means they are sick and cold is the same. The only exception I found is their feet will go cold when they are alert or scared of something.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

interresting.... thanks for the imput guys!


----------

